# painting old lures



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a question for you knowledgeable lure makers. I have probably around 100 old beat up rapala lures and such and was wondering if it would be cost effective to sand them down and repaint them myself. And what type of paint would you recommend for a novice? Do they make brush on paints or would I have to buy a spray gun? Any help would be greatly appreciate


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

CatchNrelease said:


> I have a question for you knowledgeable lure makers. I have probably around 100 old beat up rapala lures and such and was wondering if it would be cost effective to sand them down and repaint them myself. And what type of paint would you recommend for a novice? Do they make brush on paints or would I have to buy a spray gun? Any help would be greatly appreciate



I can't help you out on the painting but I have seen some nice fish caught on some pretty crappy looking lures


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Might want to post in tackle making. They could DEFINITELY help you. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=93


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

nobody has anything?


----------



## johan32 (Jun 26, 2008)

It's questionable if it is cost effective to re-paint them. You can get cheap air brushes on Ebay for about $15 and each bottle of Createx paint is anywhere from $2.50-3.00 a bottle. Then you'll need some type of epoxy/clear coat. Prices vary on that depending on what kind you get. You'll need at least $100-$150 to get the initial set up going. So you figure $6-7 a piece for new lures times 100 equals alot! Where you'll run into a problem is outfitting them with new hooks. If they all need new hooks and split rings you're looking at an extra $100-150 for good treble hooks and split rings. And you will go through alot of paint at first, trust me! I've only been doing it for 3 years but looking back at how much paint I used the first year all I can say is wow. It's very time consuming but it's alot of fun. I've only used one of the 20 or so that I painted this spring, but it did catch a monster sheephead. Not what I was hoping for but it still made me feel good that he was willing to eat it! Hope this helps. If you decide not to get into the lure painting let me know what kind of lures you have and maybe I can buy some of them off of you so you can get a few new ones.


----------

